# JWB or Skinners food?



## LiverpoolSpringers (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm currently feeding my 5 month old springers James Well Beloved puppy food but im considering changing them onto Skinner dog food when there 6 months as its half the price and looks pretty much the same as far as i can see.

Although the dogs are not working dogs they do get a lot of exercise..

I would like your opinions and thoughts please?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I have used both. My dog did equally well on both. In the end I went for JWB because I wanted to exclude certain ingredients. However Skinners is IMO every bit as good as JWB at a much lower price. My advice to you would be to try it.
BTW you may get more replies if you post this in Health and Nutrition.


----------

